

The Minimum Effort you need to put in for SEO - cafeguy87
http://coffeeandmarketing.tumblr.com/post/21734855768/laundry-list-for-onpage-seo-the-minimum-effort-you

======
cafeguy87
I would not recommend an all out only SEO only strategy...I'll try to explain.

Depends on the type of keywords and target audience you want to rank for and
how crowded or competitive that space is.

In 2012, there's a lot of noise and niche is better when trying to rank for
particular keywords.

You can optimize your site for all on-page SEO, making sure everything is
properly labeled and crawlable for search engines...but that's not going to be
enough to drive traffic. You can't set it and forget it like the crock pot. In
order to get real traffic you'll want to be in the top search results to get
anything decent traffic wise.

The other half of SEO is link-building and off page stuff, where other sites
point links and references to you. You'll have to work on building links or
getting creative in making people want to link to you.

So in short- SEO cannot be ignored for driving organic traffic but it is not
the only tactic you'll need to utilize.

------
sparknlaunch12
Could you use SEO alone to drive respectable levels of traffic to your site?

